# USC (BFA) Film and TV Production 2017



## futureauteur (Mar 6, 2017)

Hey guys! I saw that there was a really nice USC Film and TV Production graduate forum going on and figured us undergrad applicants could really use one too! We could also make our own undergrad tracking sheet (if there isn't one already).

So let's go! I have some questions about interviews and the admission process (what is the acceptance rate of those who get interviews/what do they even mean????) and would love to get some answers from you all.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 6, 2017)

futureauteur said:


> We could also make our own undergrad tracking sheet (if there isn't one already).



Done. 

Undergraduate Film School Applications 2017


----------



## Chris W (Mar 6, 2017)

Chris W said:


> Done.
> 
> Undergraduate Film School Applications 2017



Edited it to update link because the first one wasn't editable by anyone but me. Oopps.


----------



## MikeSky (May 14, 2017)

futureauteur said:


> Hey guys! I saw that there was a really nice USC Film and TV Production graduate forum going on and figured us undergrad applicants could really use one too! We could also make our own undergrad tracking sheet (if there isn't one already).
> 
> So let's go! I have some questions about interviews and the admission process (what is the acceptance rate of those who get interviews/what do they even mean????) and would love to get some answers from you all.



Hey have you heard anything back yet thus far?


----------

